# Board Breaking Holder



## roperw (May 24, 2003)

Hey All, 
Does anybody out there have an idea of how to go about making a board holder for breaking.  I am strapped for cash and therefore reluctant to buy one but was wondering if someone had experience making them or new where I could find directions, guidance, etc.  Otherwise its fun trial and error.  
Thanks, Rob


----------



## celtic bhoy (May 24, 2003)

I don't know where you are from. If you are from the UK you can purchase board holder plans from the UKTA for 5 pounds sterling.


----------



## Elfan (May 25, 2003)

Grad a friend and tell them to hold it for you ;-)


----------



## Zepp (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm bringing this thread back up to the top because I'd like to know too:  does anyone know how to make a sturdy holder for board breaks?

Failing that, does anyone know a good place to buy one cheaply online?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 2, 2003)

Ya I wish they sold these at Martial arts stores.  I need one badly.

Elfan:  People can't hold enough boards to be a challenge to most people, that is why we need a machine so badly.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Chuck (Jun 2, 2003)

I have a design in mind, but it is not on paper yet. It actually came from watching an IKSA (ISKA??) show on ESPN when I couldn't sleep. When I get it drawn up and actually build it I'll share it. Could take a while, my wife has a lot of "honey-dos" right now.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 2, 2003)

We'll be waiting for it Chuck.  
Hey, maybe you could teach your wife to do a simple break (with a palm strike or somethin').  That might convince her of its importance?  (Ok, maybe not.  But it could be worth a shot.)


----------



## Elfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *Ya I wish they sold these at Martial arts stores.  I need one badly.
> 
> Elfan:  People can't hold enough boards to be a challenge to most people, that is why we need a machine so badly.
> ...



You could try stacking them up on cinder blocks.  Or mount to vices between two walls and use them to hold the boards.

-----

On a side note, instead of trying to break more boards at once you could try breaking several in rapid succesion.  For example, cordinate a form or set with several partners so that you break a board on every move.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *You could try stacking them up on cinder blocks.  Or mount to vices between two walls and use them to hold the boards.
> 
> -----
> ...



Stacking them on cinder blocks works for downward strikes, but not much else.  And lugging cinder blocks around to the park or the beach is a pain in the ***.  I don't know about you, but I really don't have a place in my apartment to mount a vice on the wall.  And I'm afraid that partners have this habit of not always holding the boards as steady as they should (it's even harder to do a speed break when you're not expecting it).

For serious breaking practice, with a variety of techniques, a sturdy board holder is a must.  (Not to mention convenient.)


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 2, 2003)

We wouldnt need a board holder if we were interested in one board breaks heh.  I do those out the wazoo, it's rare for me to attempt 7 or more boards in a power break because it is rare to get my hands on a machine that can actually hold them.  I do stack them on cinder blocks, but like Zepp said that is for downward strikes.  I'll explain what we need a machine for.

We need a machine to hold 7 to 10, 3/4 inch to 1 inch pine boards all stacked together with NO spaces (spaces are cheating all you karate people!) heh anyway, and able to hold it parallell to the floor so as to break with sidekick or turning sidekick or what have you.  Since its rare to get a machine I have broken downwards striking techniques many times and done countless "special" techniques like 360 jumping spinning hook kicks and double and triple kicks and adding punches and all that fun stuff but power breaking is a true demonstration of technique and I like to test myself by breaking more and more stacked wood but need a machine to do so.  One of the few times I got my hands on a machine I broke 8 boards turning sidekick and would like to replicate or improve on that.

oh and "Or mount to vices between two walls and use them to hold the boards."  Well that sounds awfully like a machine now doesnt it? haha 


Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## skerz (Dec 12, 2007)

I see there are several that are interested in board holders for breaking.  One is now endorsed by Dr. Dan Netherland, Guinness World Record Champion in breaking.  Holding records also in the World Record Federation.
This unit also endorsed by plymouth pine boards.  

The "Board Buster" is easily converted from vertical to horizontal with no tools required.  Fits up to 5 pine boards and also rebreakables.
Saves on Dojo space due to wall mounting.  Watch "Board Busters" video:
www.boardbuster.net 

www.plymouthpine.com


----------

